# The People's Mod



## REDDOG309 (Mar 5, 2016)

Well kids it looks like theCaptn' is putting the final nail in this coffin.  Another pale and unjerked Mod. So I better get busy with the world pharma order form that all mod's get. I'll be around supporting all the 1%ers out there. all 5 of you guys. So lets do this and see how it all works out.......:Coffee:


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2016)

Excellent start! Nude honey bear shots!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 5, 2016)

This is a glorious day.
Let us celebrate with black cock in white ass!


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2016)

..Congrats REDDOG .....      & who says white people can't dance !?!?!?!?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2016)

to little to late, this place died a long painful death, only ones left are on the COCK for petty worthless MOD positions to hopefully leverage some out of date, back alley WP freebies, yeah i took that shit....look what happened to me......


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2016)

There is Coke and hookers in the mod lounge!  See you there!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 6, 2016)

Does this mean kos is still a mod ??


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 6, 2016)

Nicceeeee

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 6, 2016)

is it really the peoples choice? seems like only 2 or 3 people left here, more like that one guys choice


----------



## the_predator (Mar 6, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> is it really the peoples choice? seems like only 2 or 3 people left here, more like that one guys choice


This


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2016)

heavyiron said:


> Is reddog a mod yet?




Yes he is heavy, yes he fucking is.




Arent tranny gifs required in these mod intro threads?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2016)

I?m waiting to neg Redbog, cause that is what we do to mods


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2016)

[h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h]

*heavyiron*, 
*[SIL]*, 
*bigmoe65*, 
*theCaptn'*, 
*dieseljimmy*, 
KILLEROFSAINTS, 
*OfficerFarva*, 
*REDDOG309*, 
*SheriV*


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2016)

but there is only 11 people here, you mods must fight over who does what with all that doesn?t happen here, admit it, people left when i did...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm not sure but I'm more than willing to bet he's still fat, jobless, and chasing opiate whores..


lolz, been a while since a family portrait was posted


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## the_predator (Mar 8, 2016)

Alright Redd, we have given you some time....now where are the stars and like button?


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2016)

umm I still didn't see the cawk pic.....

now can we trim some of the no-show mods?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2016)

lol


----------



## SheriV (Mar 9, 2016)

Omg a celebrity sighting!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2016)

Oo la la!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 10, 2016)

[SIL] said:


> lol




i feel sick....


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

.........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2016)

i am def not a mod


kudos to im
for having another skinny fat nontraining mod

should have had azza as one

would have created traffic at least

coffee emoji


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am def not a mod
> 
> 
> kudos to im
> ...



I can confirm KOS is officially still a mod of Anything Goes. Lol!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am def not a mod
> 
> 
> kudos to im
> ...



They were tired of having a fat stupid mod such as yourself. Every time you go in to the gym you hurt something. Go back under your rock and don't fuck with the dog...


----------

